# Ice Fishing Chat



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hustad, is this one of your progeny? www.icefishingchat.com

Nice site, looked a little "Nodaky" so as to make me wonder...that and the ads too...great site, we'll have to get it up and running now that the season is here.

Edit - Nevermind, I see you on it now!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yessir....that'd be mine. 8) When you just can't talk enough about ice fishing.


----------

